# What was your first ever gaming system/video game?



## CherryBlossomCrossing (May 4, 2017)

What was your first ever system/and/or game?


----------



## Brookie (May 4, 2017)

Ps2 --> Spyro


----------



## ams (May 4, 2017)

Pok?mon blue on my lime green gameboy colour! Maybe move this thread to gaming though?


----------



## thatawkwardkid (May 4, 2017)

Super Mario World for SNES.


----------



## GracieKicks (May 4, 2017)

Don't remember sadly.


----------



## Bowie (May 4, 2017)

GameCube, _Donkey Konga_.


----------



## Halloqueen (May 4, 2017)

The first console I ever played/"owned" was the Sega Genesis. Owned being in quotations because it was technically my older brother's. The first video game I ever played was Mortal Kombat on said Sega Genesis.


----------



## Chris (May 4, 2017)

Home console was _Spyro the Dragon_ on PS1 when I was 5 or 6. 

Although I did play on the Gameboy before then and while I remember a selection of games (_Metroid II: Return of Samus, The Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening, Taz-Mania_) I don't know which one was "first".


----------



## cIementine (May 4, 2017)

i remember having a play station when i was really really young n playing on it with my dad


----------



## Nerd House (May 5, 2017)

Atari 2600. Pac-Man.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 5, 2017)

My first console I owned was a SEGA Dreamcast. The first console I played was the SEGA Genesis. I believe the first game I owned was Sonic Adventure and the first one I played was the first Sonic game.


----------



## Twix (May 5, 2017)

Pok?mon Sapphire on my good old Game Boy Advance SP!


----------



## naelyn (May 5, 2017)

Playstation and Rugrats Search for reptar.


----------



## Bcat (May 5, 2017)

My parents have home movies of me playing reader rabbit on the computer at a year old.


----------



## phoenyx9 (May 6, 2017)

Atari 2600 - Pitfall & Megamania


----------



## luantoine12 (May 6, 2017)

Gamecube - Star Fox Adventure, still the best game for me even today!


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (May 6, 2017)

Wii. 2006. 

I was literally 1 when I got my Wii, lol


----------



## Acruoxil (May 6, 2017)

NES -> Super Mario Bros


----------



## Corrie (May 6, 2017)

My first video game was Hamtaro HamHam Heartbreak and I played it on my blue Gameboy Advance SP! C:


----------



## oath2order (May 11, 2017)

Gameboy Advance shortly followed by a Nintendo 64.


----------



## Stalfos (May 11, 2017)

A NES with Super Mario Bros. and The Legend of Zelda. There might have been some other games too but those two are the ones I remember.


----------



## thegunpowderincident (May 11, 2017)

Well I have older brothers, so I was born into a house that already had gaming systems. First system I purchased myself was my 3DS. And I think the first game I bought myself was Harvest Moon: Another Wonderful Life for the Gamecube, but I can't be sure.

I mostly played the SNES, N64 and GameCube as a kid.


----------



## DJStarstryker (May 14, 2017)

NES with Super Mario Bros.


----------



## Joy (May 14, 2017)

My first was the original Xbox and I remember the first game I played on it was Crash Bandicoot: The Wrath of Cortex. I still have the original xbox and I'm debating to buy that game again (gave my copy away yeeearsss ago)


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 14, 2017)

My first system was a Nintendo Game Boy Advance SP but the only game I remember playing on it was Shrek 2 lol.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (May 14, 2017)

My first console was the N64, which was a hand me down from my cousins. Before that, I would borrow my brother's Gameboy but I never had my own so that doesn't count


----------



## screechfox (May 14, 2017)

when i was young it was mostly pc games, but i think my first non-pc system was a ds with pokemon heartgold.


----------



## Romaki (May 15, 2017)

My sister had a PS1 and later on a PS2 throughout my childhood, but I never got one of my own.


----------



## Hellfish (May 16, 2017)

A Playstation (one) with crash bandicoot on it!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 16, 2017)

First system I ever played was the Sega Genesis and probably Sonic the Hedgehog (2?). System I got to own was probably a Gameboy Color with a 32-in-1 cartridge my grandmother brought back from Taiwan.


----------



## SensaiGallade (May 16, 2017)

It was a Nintendo Gamecube with Super Mario Sunshine and Mario Kart Double Dash! The first console I bought myself was a Wii U with Mario Kart 8!


----------



## Visuals (May 17, 2017)

I had the whole Atari collection. 

I still have it infact. I'm getting old :x


----------



## starlite (May 17, 2017)

Original PlayStation was def my first

can't remember my first game omg

one of my firsts would have probably been Rugrats Search for Reptar
(which I still adore to this day tbh lol)


----------



## Legendery (May 17, 2017)

Gamecube with Mario Party 7


----------



## Sarafina7 (May 24, 2017)

My first gaming system was a Sega Genesis, which my family owned. 
I don't remember my first game, but the Sega Genesis had Sonic, Sonic 2, Disney's Aladdin, Ms. Pac Man and Barney.

My first gaming system that I bought for myself was a New 3DS XL, which I bought in January 2017. My first game on New 3DS XL was Pokemon Sun.


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2017)

Probably PS 1 or Gameboy Color unless you count the numerous computers we always had.


----------



## deSPIRIA (May 24, 2017)

i dont remember which one i played first
gameboy - pokemon red or kirby's dreamland
ps1 - rayman, oddworld, pandemonium or croc


----------



## GADKAN (May 25, 2017)

My first gaming system ever was the Playstation 1. I remember that big old hunk of plastic haha!


----------



## Psydye (May 28, 2017)

I had the SEGA Mastersystem w/ Alex Kidd & the Lost Stars. I was real young then.


----------



## Pyoopi (May 28, 2017)

N64 with either Super Mario 64 or Mario Kart 64


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (May 28, 2017)

My first console was my Nintendo GameCube and my first games were 007: Agent Under Fire, Super Mario Sunshine (I didn't know it was Sunshine until I opened the case as the previous owner put the disc in a Mario Party 5 case.) and Need for Speed: Underground 2, which was the first game I put into my GameCube.

My first handheld was an original Game Boy that didn't have a price tag at my local thrift store, so they gave it to me for .99 cents! The first game I got for it was Super Mario Land 2: Six Golden Coins.


----------



## zeoli (May 28, 2017)

The first console I actually owned was a gameboy color that I got for my 5th birthday with Pokemon Yellow.  However, we had nes, snes, and a sega genesis so those would likely be the first ones I played.


----------



## abc123wee (May 29, 2017)

A blue DS Lite


----------



## Hellfish (May 29, 2017)

A PlayStation  (one) with Crash Bandicoot. Ah nostalgia ^-^


----------



## Drokmar (May 29, 2017)

A Sega Genesis and Sonic the Hedgehog 2! I may be a big nintendo fan, but Sega was my first love!


----------



## kuri_kame (Jun 3, 2017)

A pink DS lite


----------



## ok.sean (Jun 3, 2017)

a ds like, pokemon platinum


----------



## ZagZig321 (Jun 3, 2017)

Playstation an Nintendo 64


----------



## mde2001 (Jun 3, 2017)

I think it was a wii and therefore my first game was therefore wii sport. It feels weird to me that I didn't have something before that, but I never have a gamecube or gameboy and I've only ever owned nintendo stuff, so I think it would have to be the wii.


----------



## Alcosmos (Jun 4, 2017)

DS Lite with AC:WW


----------



## Sin (Jun 4, 2017)

I think my first game was Hamtaro: Ham Ham Heartbreak. I got a blue Gameboy Advance SP for (probably) my birthday... I also had some classic Gameboy games, but they were from my brother's system. Stuff like Tetris... He also had a Wario game, but I don't remember which one. I never played it lol.


----------



## Mythicalhoopa (Jun 4, 2017)

Since I've not been around for long, I think my first system and game was the Wii with Mario Kart 7. I still have it, but the system's on its last legs and could bust any day now.


----------



## Glaishy (Jun 5, 2017)

My very first game I played was my cousin's Pokemon Emerald on his grey Gameboy Advance SP. The first system I ever owned though was a Wii. I remember playing the game that came with it for a good while before I got anything anything else.


----------



## Kanapachi (Jun 5, 2017)

I had a super nintendo. I only played Super Mario World and basically knew it pretty thoroughly. It was really fun for me...



Mythicalhoopa said:


> Since I've not been around for long, I think my first system and game was the Wii with Mario Kart 7. I still have it, but the system's on its last legs and could bust any day now.



Mario Kart 7 is for the 3DS though? Do mean MKWii...


----------



## Milleram (Jun 5, 2017)

Well, technically I first started playing PC games when I was 7, but my first console was the N64 which I got when I was 9. My siblings and I have started playing it again recently. Good times.


----------



## hana-mii (Jun 7, 2017)

My first console was the DSi and my first game was Harvest Moon DS: Cute. 

Remembering this makes me want to go back and play it again ahhaha. I miss giving curry to Skye :c


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jun 7, 2017)

First console was a Wii I think! I got it specifically for animal crossing.


----------



## Schwarzkopf (Jun 9, 2017)

Herc's adventures on PS1


----------



## MishMeesh (Jun 10, 2017)

Nintendo 64 with Super Mario 64.


----------



## Squidward (Jun 14, 2017)

Some kind of a Star Wars game for PS1, I don't even remember anymore. :/


----------



## ikeafanboy (Jun 14, 2017)

PlayStation 2 i think. I used to play a lot of Digimon + Fifa


----------



## amarie. (Jun 14, 2017)

NES -  Super Mario Bros. i was 5.


----------



## forestyne (Jun 14, 2017)

NO SHAME.

Nintendo DS

my first game on it was either "i did it mum" (because my mum abandoned me and i have had no sense of stability in my life since hAHA), nintendogs (daschund and friends to be specific, i still have it), hamsterz life or it was the legend of zelda: phantom hourglass.

- - - Post Merge - - -

my fondest childhood memory was of me obsessing over a fire boss in phantom hourglass at my best friend's house and completely ignoring her lmao


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 14, 2017)

But yeah. My first game system was a Nintendo 64. Would you expect anything else from the world's biggest N64 fan?


----------



## buniichu (Jun 14, 2017)

Mine was the Gameboy Advance! First ever game i'd played was Pokemon Sapphire! ✪


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jun 14, 2017)

First system was Super Nintendo and first game was Duck Hunt.

Youngins.


----------



## Bunny D.va (Jun 15, 2017)

The nintendo gamecube and the original ds.  I had animal crossing, mario kart double dash and some GBA game that I can't remember.  I was so excited to get it and play on my own animal crossing game instead of using my brother's game to play.  Along with failing epically on mario kart.  I miss those days of playing without a care in the world!


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Jun 16, 2017)

Something my Grandparents got on QVC (shopping channel). It had like 200 classic games, like Pooyan ,Skeet Shoot, City Connection,  Galaga, etc... We (the cousins) LOVED it, though my older cousins usually got to it first.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wait, do Tamigatchis count? I had a Giraffe.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2017)

I'd say the Nintendo DS Lite was the first one that was mine. (First games for it being Pokemon Diamond and New Super Mario Bros.) But I got it during my middle school years...
I was allowed to attempt playing Super Mario Bros. when I was much younger, but that NES wasn't mine.
I was also allowed to try playing the Gamegear but that wasn't mine either... until I found it in the basement _after_ getting the DS. A fraction of the screen is blank and makes it hard to play most games, though. I never got to play my mom's Gameboy when I was younger but it's now mine too. (Also found after getting the DS)


----------



## bonucci (Jun 16, 2017)

If you're asking about my own, it was the GBA! I still have it and it works perfectly. I was around 4 I think? My first game was this random whale diving / saving game. I don't get it till today.
But the first ever console I got (actually it's my dads) was the PS2. I used to watch him play on it every single day. It still works and I still play on it sometimes, especially Medal of Honor.


----------



## Rabirin (Jun 16, 2017)

When I was little I played my brother's and sister's gaming systems so that doesn't really count. But i'd say the first ever gaming system that wasn't a family one and belonged to me was my pink DS lite. Since it was my only console, me and my sister bought tons and tons of games for it. We still have a whole bunch of them stacked in my closet. There's a looooooooot of games, not even an exaggeration here. My first game that I can remember was probably Super Mario Sunshine? but I was more of a watcher, not a player so maybe it was Pokemon.


----------



## Yuckaiju (Jun 18, 2017)

Nintendo Entertainment System my mother won at a work picnic lottery, I was 4.


----------



## Pixonii (Jul 3, 2017)

I believe it was a Ds Lite unless you count cheap little electronic toys (that played minigames) that I had here and there.


----------



## Hulaette (Jul 4, 2017)

My first gaming system was a green Game Boy Color with Pokemon Crystal version.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (May 26, 2020)

Gamecube and Mario Kart: Double Dash.
I was very very young, so i'm not sure if it was that or Mario Party 4/5.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (May 26, 2020)

My cousins handed us down an N64 and Mario Kart 64 and Zelda OoT.


----------



## xara (May 26, 2020)

my first gaming console was a grey ds and my first video game (or at least, one of them lol) was wild world c’:


----------



## ryuk (May 26, 2020)

i said this on another thread but my first ever video game was Bugdom on one of those old imacs w the thick clear plastic casing


----------



## LuchaSloth (May 26, 2020)

The first system we had as a family: Sega Genesis. I imagine the first game was Altered Beast, because it was a launch title.
My first personally-owned system that I didn't need to share: Gameboy Color with Pokemon Red.


----------



## Romaki (May 28, 2020)

Gameboy Color and Pokémon Yellow


----------



## jumpluff (May 28, 2020)

The first I played was my brother's copy of Pokémon Yellow, on his GameBoy Color. I think we were 6 (me) and 5 (him). I also played his copy of Gold Version. I was so hooked that I asked for my own GameBoy Color and Crystal Version.

We continued to share non-handheld consoles until our teens (when, realistically, I just lost access to his Xbox/the PS2, etc. and we got our own PCs). Those are memories for which I'll always be grateful, and that I think make us much closer as siblings for having (even though it also inspired lots of kid fighting). It's wild to me in retrospect how many RPGs we managed to share playthroughs and save files in, but we seriously helped each other past so many tough bosses and puzzles. We even had a shared village in the GCN Animal Crossing, and we'd sit in his room for hours playing it. 

The GameBoy was a really wonderful little system, and I think the love I had of it, plus the fact that my brother had the consoles (by possession, which is 9/10ths the law!), is what cemented me as a handheld/PC gamer. I missed out on a lot of console franchises growing up just because the consoles were in his room and we weren't getting along. But I always had my GBC, GBA, DS, 3DS, etc. and my own PC.


----------



## SolarInferno (May 29, 2020)

First video game I played I guess was Tetris, or some knock off version on a Gameboy system. Not sure if it was an actual Gameboy or a knock-off since I was only about 3 or 4. The first console and game I actually owned was a Playstation 2 and Lego Racers 2, although technically Toy Story Racers and Disney's Dinosaur share that place, but LR2 was the first I actually played.


----------



## Alessio (May 31, 2020)

Super Mario Land on original Game Boy i think.


----------



## realfolkblues (Jun 1, 2020)

Super Nintendo - Super Mario World or Super Mario All Stars...i can't remember.


----------



## Kuroh (Jun 2, 2020)

Dreamcast and Sega Genesis! First games were Sonic the Hedgehog ones! My family really enjoyed Sega


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jun 2, 2020)

My first game was Pokemon Leaf Green on the GBA


----------



## pochy (Jun 2, 2020)

i never really owned a console until i was 10 (3ds), and wiis don't really count, but before then, i guess it was an n64??

my older sister's orthodontist had an arcade style n64 in the waiting room, so me and my younger sister would always play diddy kong racing while she was getting her braces tightened. we just button mashed, but it was fun :-:


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Jun 6, 2020)

The first console I ever owned was the Nintendo 64, which I got for Christmas 2000. It came with Banjo-Tooie, which I still love to this day.


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 6, 2020)

I remember playin Mario galaxy and Sunshine on the GameCube and Wii, as well as lotsa other games! I also remember watching my brother play Portal 2, and little big planet on the PS3!

I also played Hello Kitty Big City Dreams / Party on the DS


----------



## Noushky_poushky (Jun 6, 2020)

Duck Hunt on the NES!


----------



## Blueskyy (Jun 6, 2020)

The first one that my family got was N64. The first one I played was an NES at my grandparents’ house: Mario/Duck Hunt. Mostly played it for Mario. My big gray Gameboy also was my handheld at this time and Super Mario Land was my go to game.


----------



## zenni (Jun 7, 2020)

First video game was... Princess Maker 3. lol
First console: PS2, and the first game I played on it was a Rayman game that I don't even remember...


----------



## Nightblade146 (Jun 7, 2020)

Wii and the first game was Mario Kart Wii


----------



## Lady Black (Jun 15, 2020)

Gamecube / Mario Kart


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 15, 2020)

nintendo 64 and star wars: shadows of the empire, vigilante 8 and mario kart 64


----------



## Madrox6 (Jun 15, 2020)

Sega Genesis! I remember playing Streets of Rage, Golden Axe, ToeJam and Earl, X-Men.. ^^


----------



## xlisapisa (Jun 15, 2020)

SNES / Super Mario RPG Legend of the Seven Stars


----------



## Jeyjin (Jun 15, 2020)

For me it was the gameboy advance. My first game was Kirby nightmare in dreamland.


----------



## Porxelain (Jun 15, 2020)

I played nes and snes but never owned them, the first console I got was a purple GameCube for Christmas and played supermario sunshine! And the simpsons hit and run. Then animal crossing- I remember getting ac at block buster lol was so sad to have to give it back so my mom bought one for me.


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 16, 2020)

NES. My mom bought it when I was a baby. She would only ever let me play when I was in her lap and she could help me out. Then the SNES came out and she let me play one level in SMW3 and it was the one where you get a 1up and 4 power blocks. 2 feathers and two flowers. I was basically her afk farm.


----------



## Porxelain (Jun 16, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


> NES. My mom bought it when I was a baby. She would only ever let me play when I was in her lap and she could help me out. Then the SNES came out and she let me play one level in SMW3 and it was the one where you get a 1up and 4 power blocks. 2 feathers and two flowers. I was basically her afk farm.


Your mom sounds rad


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 16, 2020)

Thanks~


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jun 16, 2020)

i think it was either a vtech spongebob or spiderman game or a gameboy advance sp spyro, tetris, or donkey kong country


----------



## vixened (Jun 16, 2020)

My first owned console/handheld was GBA. I wish remember asking for it for Christmas when I was 6. Dont remember which game I got with it though.
As for first played, I dunno I dont remember


----------



## CasualWheezer (Jun 16, 2020)

My first console was a blue DS lite, I got it in 2010. The shoulder buttons didn't work, seems to happen a lot with those consoles. I think some of my first games were New Super Mario Bros, Mario Party DS, and Pokemon Diamond.


----------



## Olly7 (Jun 16, 2020)

My first was a NES along with Super Mario Bros and TMNT II: The Arcade Game. I still have the console and games


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jun 17, 2020)

I think it was the NES, with Mario 2.

I figured the first Mario was great, so imagine how much better the next one should be.....

I still liked the game though.

By the time the SNES came I learned, I got that one with Streetfighter II Turbo. That was great.


----------



## R. Planet (Jun 17, 2020)

An Atari...

It sucked...


----------



## Beanz (Jun 17, 2020)

Wii when I was like 3 with wii sports and mario kart wii.


----------



## Lattecakes (Jun 17, 2020)

My first ever game console was Super Nintendo and my first game ever was Donkey Kong Country to go with it. I love that game so much! It's what got me into gaming and I am so thankful for it haha<3 I still remember all the secrets of each level even though it's been a hot minute since I have played that game XD I hope to play other games in the Donkey Kong series for nostalgia's sake hehe ^~^


----------



## Neb (Jun 17, 2020)

My first system was a DS Lite with New Super Mario Bros. I still have the game card all these years later!


----------



## Ciary (Jun 18, 2020)

My first ever system was PC. But like, a really old one. with windows 3.1. I think my first game on that was Tunneler. a 1v1 game where you had to find and kill the other person 3 times

as for consoles, my family didn't have a TV for the longest time. at some point, my brother bought a TV and a PS2. my first game that I played on that was dead or alive 2

Actually! before that PS2 I also had a gameboy. my first game was tetris there but my most played game was pokemon for sure


----------



## Emzy (Jun 18, 2020)

Gameboy SP pokemon fire red xD I stil have it!!!


----------



## Brandelis (Jun 18, 2020)

My first system was the Atari 2600 which came with Centipede!


----------



## Mayor Ng (Jun 18, 2020)

My first gaming system is playstation 1 and the first game on it that I played was Harvest Moon: Back to Nature. 
My first gaming console is the gameboy and the first game on it that I played was Pokemon Red. 
My first PC game was Roller Coaster Tycoon, I still have RCT & RCT 2 on my computer courtesy of Steam. Don't like RCT 3 too much


----------



## Belle T (Jun 18, 2020)

The first game system and game that I remember having is Super Mario World for the Super Nintendo.  I know that my family owned an original NES at some point, though.  The first game console that I could ever call my own was the GameCube with Luigi's Mansion and Super Smash Bros. Melee, and the first game consoles I've ever bought with my own money were the Wii U and the 3DS.

For better or for worse, I've been something of a Nintendo loyalist when it comes to consoles.  There are a few games I end up missing out on as a result, but the amount of time and money demanded by many games doesn't match up with my active interest anymore.  If it doesn't come out on either Nintendo or PC, I usually just shrug it off.  This should be taken as an indicator of my complacency, not as a glowing statement on Nintendo as a company.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 18, 2020)

I don't remember which, but mine was either the Xbox 360 or the DS, as for the game, probably Pokemon white!


----------



## serudesu (Jun 18, 2020)

Super Nintendo, or Super NES... first game was Pacman, Tetris, the duck hunting game, super mario bros

... then it moved to having Nintendo DS Lite, nintendogs (lab and friends), super mario bros, pokemon pearl. x'D
to 3DS... ACNH & Pokemon Sun
to the switch - ACNL & Overcooked! 

Yeah there you go. : o


----------



## Cadycat (Jun 18, 2020)

My grandpa's old nintendo thing you plug it into your tv and games randomly appear out of nowhere it had Mario and Mario


----------



## Dude_Skillz (Jun 18, 2020)

Wii

	Post automatically merged: Jun 18, 2020



Cadycat said:


> My grandpa's old nintendo thing you plug it into your tv and games randomly appear out of nowhere it had Mario and Mario


uhhh...
Literally all consoles do that.
it's the meaning of them, can you specify?


----------



## Cadycat (Jun 18, 2020)

Dude_Skillz said:


> Wii
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 18, 2020
> 
> ...


Idk the name of it it's just my grabdpas old thing you plug in the tv I still have it let me go check

	Post automatically merged: Jun 18, 2020



Dude_Skillz said:


> Wii
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 18, 2020
> 
> ...


Super nintendo entertainment system

	Post automatically merged: Jun 18, 2020



Dude_Skillz said:


> Wii
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 18, 2020
> 
> ...


Super nintendo entertainment system


----------



## ting1984 (Jun 19, 2020)

The original Nintendo.  I'm kind of old.


----------



## Celinalia (Jun 20, 2020)

i got the nintendo 3ds with three games: mariokart 7, animal crossing new leaf and nintendogs and cats: golden retriever. i still play all of those!


----------



## Karmahri (Jun 22, 2020)

My first was a gameboy advance and I played pokemon firered, emerald, along with a teenage mutant ninja turtle game and spiderman game I think xD


----------



## Luxsama (Jun 22, 2020)

NES and Duck Hunt thats about as far as I can remember

But the first ever console I've bought myself with my own money was my pink 3ds xl with Pokemon X when I was 13

I treasure it with my whole life LOL


----------



## pup (Jun 22, 2020)

my cousin let me borrow his brick of an original gameboy when i was 5 to play pokemon red! 

i then saved up my allowance of like $2.50 for a year and a half or so to buy a gameboy color. i was dumb (and like 6 or 7) tho and realized you had to buy the game, too. luckily my dad caved and got me pokemon yellow because i was distraught about having to saving for another 4 months to buy it lol. i still have the gameboy, though i don't play it. it's in a wooden box of old childhood things i keep on my dresser.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 25, 2020)

Either the Wii and whatever my parents had on it, or my dad's old DS (well, it wasn't old at the time) in which I think I played New Super Mario Bros. first.


----------



## Rowlet28 (Jun 25, 2020)

I got the Game boy advance SP. Remember playing Pokemon Leaf green on it... And maybe a PSP


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jun 26, 2020)

Intellivision by Mattel.This machine was part of the first wave of console wars from the early 1980's and competed with the Atari 2600 and Colecovision.The Intellivision wasn't very powerful by today's standards but most of the games were at least fun and some were very good.I hated those curly wired controllers and each game came with control overlays that were inserted over the keypads on each controller.A revamped version called the Intellivision Amico is set to be released later this year.


----------



## therandompuppy (Jun 26, 2020)

Gameboy, cheetah girls game


----------



## EmeraldJourney (Feb 15, 2021)

CherryBlossomCrossing said:


> What was your first ever system/and/or game?



First ever system was a N64 that I had pokemon stadium, snap, mario world, 007, Turok Diddykong racing, Lylat wars (love it) and Zelda OoT on. Still have the games and N64.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 15, 2021)

mine was that really old ds, i had a pink one and idk what happened to it
my brother had a similar one and dropped his on the road and it got ran over and no joke, i literally did not stop laughing for 20 minutes


----------



## TemalRustic (Mar 17, 2021)

CherryBlossomCrossing said:


> What was your first ever system/and/or game?



My first ever system was the Nintendo Gameboy Color with pokemon red, then shortly after that I bought pokemon yellow and completed it within the month. I was super happy when I finally got to the end! I of course still play as I still have my old Nintendo gameboy, but it's a nostalgia trip amongst my other modern games.


----------



## Alexander97 (Apr 26, 2021)

My first gaming system was the gameboy sp along side Mario and Luigi superstar saga. I remember all the goofy shenanigans that would occur through out the adventure and the interactions Mario and Luigi would have. I also remember the cool bros. moves that could be learned along with more advanced versions of the same move. The game has a lot of depth in its gameplay and the characters are very charming along side the sprite animations.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Apr 26, 2021)

Gameboy Advance SP and Pokemon FireRed. I got it for Christmas when I was in second grade, and was hooked on gaming ever since.


----------

